# Single Shot of Morphine Has Long Lasting Effects on Testosterone Levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Single Shot of Morphine Has Long Lasting Effects on Testosterone Levels, Study Finds ScienceDaily – A single injection of morphine to fight persistent pain in male rats is able to strongly reduce the hormone testosterone in the brain and plasma, according to a new paper published in the journal Molecular Pain. The study, led by [...]

*Read More...*


----------

